# Cameron über Avatar: The Way of Water: "wird die Kritiker dazu bringen, sofort die Klappe zu halten"



## PCGH-Redaktion (6. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Cameron über Avatar: The Way of Water: "wird die Kritiker dazu bringen, sofort die Klappe zu halten"*

					Avatar: The Way of Water: "wird die Kritiker dazu bringen, sofort die Klappe zu halten", sagt James Camron in einem Interview und lässt sich noch zu einigen mehr leidenschaftlichen Aussagen hinreißen. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Cameron über Avatar: The Way of Water: "wird die Kritiker dazu bringen, sofort die Klappe zu halten"*


----------



## M1lchschnitte (6. Juli 2022)

Camron, Cameon?
Wer sind diese Menschen?

Sorry, aber in dem Artikel sind so abartig viele Fehler, deshalb hier ein Rat von Herzen:
Word besitzt seit 2019 eine Vorlesefunktion. Da kann man sich von einer symathischen Dame (wahlweise Herr) seine Texte vortragen lassen. Die macht das erstaunlich gut, was Betonung und Melodie angeht.

Aus Erfahrung gesprochen: Das ist die beste Rechtschreibkorrektur wo gibt! Man hört alles, Vertipper, vergessene oder doppelte Wörter, dumme Formulierungen. Alles, was das Gehirn beim überfliegen ignoriert.


----------



## antonrumata (6. Juli 2022)

> Camron, Cameon?
> Wer sind diese Menschen?
> 
> Sorry, aber in dem Artikel sind so abartig viele Fehler, deshalb hier ein Rat von Herzen:
> ...


Vielleicht sollte man das beim Schreiben von Kommentaren auch mal machen, nur so ein Tipp!


----------



## M1lchschnitte (6. Juli 2022)

antonrumata schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man das beim Schreiben von Kommentaren auch mal machen, nur so ein Tipp!


Ich werde für meine Kommentare nicht bezahlt, noch verfasse ich sie im Auftrag eines professionellen Magazins.
Der Anspruch ist also schlecht vergleichbar.


----------



## Ghostshield (6. Juli 2022)

Ich behaupte das Avatar flopt... er ist leider 10 jahre zu spät.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (6. Juli 2022)

Ghostshield schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das Avatar flopt... er ist leider 10 jahre zu spät.


Verstehe den Hype vom ersten Teil immer noch nicht.
Selten was langweiligeres im Kino gesehen.


----------



## DerSnake (6. Juli 2022)

Kann mit Avatar leider auch nichts Anfangen. Schade das Cameron sich da sodrauf fixiert.  Das er mehr als nur Avatar kann hat er ja schon oft bewiesen.


----------



## RyzA (6. Juli 2022)

Ghostshield schrieb:


> Ich behaupte das Avatar flopt... er ist leider 10 jahre zu spät.


Das glaube ich nicht. Eher im Gegenteil.


Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Verstehe den Hype vom ersten Teil immer noch nicht.
> Selten was langweiligeres im Kino gesehen.


Inhaltlich kann man sich drüber streiten aber technisch ist es sogar immer noch einer der besten 3D Filme.
Und im zweiten Teil sollen neue Techniken eingeführt werden.

Was ich aber nicht optimal finde ist das noch die Teile 3,4 und 5 geplant sind.
Ich weiß gar nicht was man da noch alles erzählen will.
Die Story gibt doch gar nicht soviel interessantes her.
Auch das Cameron für die anderen Teile nicht mehr zur Verfügung stehen wird, erinnert mich etwas an Star Wars mit George Lucas. (Wobei das SW Universum inhaltlich deutlich mehr zu bieten hat.)


----------



## Schinken (7. Juli 2022)

Cameron spricht von Trollen, der Artikel von Kritikern. Seit wann sind das denn Synonyme oO ?


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Schinken schrieb:


> Cameron spricht von Trollen, der Artikel von Kritikern. Seit wann sind das denn Synonyme oO ?


Manchmal ist der Übergang fließend.


----------



## Schinken (7. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Manchmal ist der Übergang fließend.


Nein, eigentlich nicht. Konstruktive Kritik kommt von Kritikern, egal wie hart diese ist, sie bleibt sachlich, wird nicht persönlich. Vor allem aber hält er sich an die Regeln der Rhetorik.
Trolle nutzen Zirkelschlüsse, Behauptungen, Emotionen.
Traurig, dass einige so grundlegende Dinge nicht mehr unterscheiden können.

Zudem wird Troll im Forum als Beleidigung angesehen, dafür wird man verwarnt. James Cameron kann sowas aber völlig unkritisch sagen und wird auch noch wohlwollend im Artikel zitiert?


----------



## RyzA (7. Juli 2022)

Schinken schrieb:


> Nein, eigentlich nicht. Konstruktive Kritik kommt von Kritikern, egal wie hart diese ist, sie bleibt sachlich, wird nicht persönlich.
> Trolle nutzen Zirkelschlüsse, Behauptungen, Emotionen.
> Traurig, dass einige so grundlegende Dinge nicht mehr unterscheiden können.


Kritiker die alles komplett verreissen nehme ich genauso wenig ernst wie welche die nur andere nachplappern.


Schinken schrieb:


> Zudem wird Troll im Forum als Beleidigung angesehen, dafür wird man verwarnt. James Cameron kann sowas aber völlig unkritisch sagen und wird auch noch wohlwollend im Artikel zitiert?


Aber ein Taschentuch brauchst du jetzt deswegen nicht?


----------



## Schinken (7. Juli 2022)

RyzA schrieb:


> Kritiker die alles komplett verreissen nehme ich genauso wenig ernst wie welche die nur andere nachplappern.


Glückwunsch. Ist mir egal wen du ernst nimmst.


RyzA schrieb:


> Aber ein Taschentuch brauchst du jetzt deswegen nicht?


Perfektes Beispiel für die unsachlichen Emotionen. Aber Nein, ich brauch kein Taschentuch wenn ich auf Widersprüche aufmerksam mache, warum auch? Ich hab nach einem netten Gespräch mit einem der Mods auch eingesehen, warum ich die Verwarnung erhielt.
Ich weiß nicht mal, warum du dich angesprochen fühlst oO. Hast du den Artikel geschrieben?


----------



## DarkWing13 (7. Juli 2022)

Cameron macht(e) gutes Popcorn-Kino, aber den Hype um Avatar habe ich, abseits der (3D-)FX-Technik nie verstanden.  (War schließlich der erste Film, der in echtem(!) 3D gedreht wurde. Viele Filme danach nicht mehr. Auch ein Grund warum 3D scheiterte )
"Primitives" Volk das von bösen, Rohstoff (früher Gold) suchenden Konquistadoren  versklavt und ausgebeutet wird und welches sich durch einen Überläufer gegen die Tyrannen erhebt und, durch "etwas Glück" siegt.
Und das Thema des namengebenden "Avatars" mit Bewusstseinsübertragung wurde bereits vor über 40 Jahren in Büchern mehrfach abgehandelt.


----------



## Schinken (7. Juli 2022)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Cameron macht(e) gutes Popcorn-Kino, aber den Hype um Avatar habe ich, abseits der (3D-)FX-Technik nie verstanden.  (War schließlich der erste Film, der in echtem(!) 3D gedreht wurde. Viele Filme danach nicht mehr. Auch ein Grund warum 3D scheiterte )
> "Primitives" Volk das von bösen, Rohstoff (früher Gold) suchenden Konquistadoren  versklavt und ausgebeutet wird und welches sich durch einen Überläufer gegen die Tyrannen erhebt und, durch "etwas Glück" siegt.
> Und das Thema des namengebenden "Avatars" mit Bewusstseinsübertragung wurde bereits vor über 40 Jahren in Büchern mehrfach abgehandelt.


*hust*Surrogates*hust*


----------

